# My Latest Mod - LED fogs/running lights



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What do you guys think - its not to everyone's taste I agree but I think its looks great, and already had plenty of positive comments last night with a a couple of cars pulling alongside and giving their thumbs up!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Superb 8) I want some 

What bulbs do you have in your fog lights?


----------



## turkishDelboy (Dec 10, 2006)

very very nice mate looks mean


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Brings the car up to date but i'm not sure if i even like it on the A5! Probably something i'd get used to in time...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Like it, what leds did you use, any chance of a link, are they water proof, maybe a how too..


----------



## cmors (Aug 22, 2007)

Wish someone would do a kit for that. It looks great


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

naresh yr sidelights are gonna end up brighter than yr main beam if yr not careful!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam, the xenons aren't on in those photos and there's no danger of them being over powered by my new lights - they're linked to the sidelight circuit via the fusebox but I installed a switch in the drivers cubby to activate them when necessary. That new A5 is huge - resembles an A6 coupe!


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm liking that a lot


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good, works well with the black car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

007TT said:


> Looks good, works well with the black car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


its blue....


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, works well with the black car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I like how Moro blue changes colour with the light!


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry not my bag :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

For anyone after these lights audi975 can supply the strips although its down to your own skills/risk for fitting them yourselves. Its a fairly involved job and the fitment will differ from car to car, depending on what bumpers/spoilers you have fitted.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I like it mate nice touch


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

as asked earlier: what bulbs you got in your fogs?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> as asked earlier: what bulbs you got in your fogs?


the light you see at the fogs is coming from a small Angel Eye ring


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

As available from Was himself! 8)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I like the running light strips.

I also like those angel eyes, looks like they are fairly involved to fit - am I right about that and is it Was who can supply them?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep was. I quite like the strips Naresh! You are quite handy aren't you!!! Pm sent.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, works well with the black car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


  , must be going colour blind


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

nice


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So this is why you wanted some new grills sorry it took so long, looks good, diferent


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers Rob, maybe it wasn't to be because I managed to fit these lights with my grills in-situ.


----------



## xplates (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi your lights look really good,

I have brought some for myself, can you tell how you mounted them i carnt find anywhere to screw them to.

Thanks xplates


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Hi m8, you cant just 'screw' them on, you have to cut the lower grilles and mount them within, heres mine for the book too







:wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)

envy envy envy...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice installation TTCabrio - did you get your kit from Audi975 too? 

How did you fit your kit then - is it glued on top of the grills? I cut away the top line of each grill and mounted them between the grill and bumper - it was a nice snug fit and secured with glue, with the cables running through and into the engine bay.

I bet you had fun running the cabling - that was the hardest part for me!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

@TTCabrio

Some LED sidelights would finish the look off perfectly. 

Rogue


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Nice installation TTCabrio - did you get your kit from Audi975 too?
> 
> How did you fit your kit then - is it glued on top of the grills? I cut away the top line of each grill and mounted them between the grill and bumper - it was a nice snug fit and secured with glue, with the cables running through and into the engine bay.
> 
> I bet you had fun running the cabling - that was the hardest part for me!


Yes Naresh, fishing the wires through was the hardest part of the whole job. As I did the job at midnight, I had tried holding a torchlight from the engine bay and looked from outside, trying to find some light going through... I can't believe it... everything was so tightly packed, no light could go thru! :lol:

I got the LED stripes in Hong Kong locally (again!). Flexible, sealed in clear rubber so it's waterproof. I had it sticked by using those very strong 3M double-sided tape. I had never thought of cutting the topmost of the grill, but this might be a good idea to have a more stealthy look, I'll think about it. Do you have a closer shot of how yours look with the LED off?

As it is powered by 12V, so I could directly tap the wires to the headlight wires behind the socket. So, when my fog is on, LED is on.

It's fun, it's BRIGHT! 8)


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Rogue said:


> @TTCabrio
> 
> Some LED sidelights would finish the look off perfectly.
> 
> Rogue


Haha.... the amber sidelights are already LED!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks brilliant!

I have not looked into the back of the headlights but what is the plug like that you connected the supply to?

Cheers!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Froggy (seeing as thats what your signature says  )

Here's a close up of the LED strip when off- please exuse the state of the bumper - its in need of a good clay!!  As you can see, I cut away the top layer of the honeycomb grill after realising the LED strip was the same height as the narrow hexagons in the grill. So all I had to do was cut one layer of them out and wedge the strip in. I also painted the strip black for a more stealth look. I've got the LED's take their feed from the sidelight circuit at the fusebox, and also attached a switch in the cubby under the light switch. As the TT voltage can run as high as 14-15V I also wired in a 12V voltage regulator to protect the lights.

Are the strips you bought available online?


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Hi Froggy (seeing as thats what your signature says  )
> 
> Here's a close up of the LED strip when off- please exuse the state of the bumper - its in need of a good clay!!  As you can see, I cut away the top layer of the honeycomb grill after realising the LED strip was the same height as the narrow hexagons in the grill. So all I had to do was cut one layer of them out and wedge the strip in. I also painted the strip black for a more stealth look. I've got the LED's take their feed from the sidelight circuit at the fusebox, and also attached a switch in the cubby under the light switch. As the TT voltage can run as high as 14-15V I also wired in a 12V voltage regulator to protect the lights.


Hey Naresh ive got my Headlamps done and fitted at last will post pics next week when i get my dad to take sum pics with is digi SLR. they look superb!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

off topic, Naresh, what camera is that you have in the reflection?


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> off topic, Naresh, what camera is that you have in the reflection?


It looks like the Sony F707 or F505. :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Hi Froggy (seeing as thats what your signature says  )
> 
> Here's a close up of the LED strip when off- please exuse the state of the bumper - its in need of a good clay!!  As you can see, I cut away the top layer of the honeycomb grill after realising the LED strip was the same height as the narrow hexagons in the grill. So all I had to do was cut one layer of them out and wedge the strip in. I also painted the strip black for a more stealth look. I've got the LED's take their feed from the sidelight circuit at the fusebox, and also attached a switch in the cubby under the light switch. As the TT voltage can run as high as 14-15V I also wired in a 12V voltage regulator to protect the lights.
> 
> Are the strips you bought available online?


We have similar thinking here, yes, I am going to paint the stripe black but just leaving the topmost of the LED clear, so the light can point forward only, and the stripe wont be that noticeable.

The master headlight socket is just at the back of the whole headlight housing. I can manage to have it unplugged and work on it, without taking the bumper down of the light housing out. After some measurement, the voltage on the plug is quite stable at 12V to 12.2V, so I directly tapped the wire to it. Seems working so far.

I haven't seen the strips on the internet anywhere, but I know it's just something 'made-in-China' and they are supposed to be used for decoration (home, shop, signs.....)

The 2 strips cost me something around 28 GBP.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

p1tse said:


> off topic, Naresh, what camera is that you have in the reflection?


Hi mate, its a Sony DSC-F717, an old 5MP digicam but still takes great pictures, and the rotating lenses is the best part! 8)


----------



## Mummery7 (Sep 4, 2007)

They look good m8, r they the same as the S6 v10 running lights?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

For anyone interested I think I've found an online link to these LED strips:

Link

This is the 24cm version I have which was ideal because my grills only have a space of around 25cm because of my Riso chin spoiler on top of the bumper. I think the other installations on here use a 30cm version which I haven't found yet.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats a good find


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats a good find


----------



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

is it ok to just tapp in to the side lights and run off them :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

You could do that but from previous experience, which I'm sure others on here will agree with, is that the TT battery voltage can spike as high as 15-16V which could damage 12V LED's quite easily which is why I fitted a voltage regulating device in line to the power source.

You could argue that the lights aren't always going to be on whilst driving but I didn't want to take the risk considering the amount of time and effort it took to install the stips in the bumper. I have also had LED sidelight and number plate lights fail quickly in the past due to high voltage spikes! :?


----------



## Jason Bouchard (May 18, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I know im a bit late but looks great!

Well done Naresh


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jamal, better late than never eh? :wink:

See you later this week hopefully - I did like your brother's M3 last week! 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One thing about LED Fog lights - I'd think that they would not be very suitable as fog lights due to the blue shift causing more water vapour absorbption and back scatter glare. Plus the fact that in terms of light output they are not going to output as many lumens as a tungsten hallogen bulb. They may look pretty and even bright close up but function as fog a light would be poor - even poorer than the standard ones which are not that good anyway as they are too high up and generate visible backscatter in fog.

Manufacturers are only just tinkering with LED headlight possibilities at the moment but the ones they are playing with are far removed from LEDs you can get hold of now. The reflector and lens is one of the big issues. Most LEDs have a simple inbuilt lens which focusses the light into a divergent beam. A tungsten hallogen bulb uses a reflector which makes a much better job of collimating the light into a useful parallel beam. That's one reason conventional bulbs have better range and why LEDs look bright but only close up.


----------

